# Went to TWO Gen 2 Diesels, keeping one Gen 1



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, a month ago I picked up a nice 2018 Manual Gen 2 Diesel. It was to me the new car for my wife, who was "neutral" on the manual over automatic, or so I was told. Turns out she does like the manual, and says it s really nice to drive.. but she let it slip that in some ways she liked some of the features on her loaded Gen 1 Diesel.. Well.. she also didn't much like the second Gen 1 I picked up in 2016, used (no new diesels that year). So... I found some amazing deals on close-out 2017s in the area.. and traded one of the Gen 1's to the 2017 auto, loaded car.. she's pretty happy now.. and I guess I'll have to suffer driving the 2018 manual... the sacrifices one must make! These are great cars.. and the Gen 1 we are keeping has been a great car, but have to admit, the new 9sp is a very nice shifting transmission, nicer than the Gen 1 for sure.. but of course the manual is the best (IMO), but it's impossible short of factory order, to get a manual with more than the leather package, from my looking, but I've long been a base model guy, so no problem for me in any case.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I really wanted a manual, but the wife...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just found something that extra 450lbs of engine in the Gen 1 is good for: Snow. We are having a white Christmas, not forecasted.. but they are often wrong here... and with studded snow tires it went up and down a snow covered steep hill on my street, no problems.. when there were 2 stuck 4x4 trucks, and a Subaru barely made it (not studded snow tires).. Tires were of course the big difference, but the car did very, very well.


----------

